# Our haunt logo for this year



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My son made this for our haunt promotion this year. The hiccup is that while we (lewlew and myself) call it Road's End/Eerie Manor, he made it with only the Eerie Manor part. I didn't have the heart to ask him to re-do it but everyone who knows our haunt knows it's a joint venture of the two factions.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's lovely, JD.

You could always take one of the posters and hand write "Road's End" in blood on it in big scrawly letters:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very compelling


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Believe me, he did such a great job on the logo that Road's End isn't complaining one iota. Road's End is just happy to have a place to haunt!

Really, thank you jdubbya for everything you do and put up with. Including the expanded footprint taking over the entire driveway!
lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Believe me, he did such a great job on the logo that Road's End isn't complaining one iota. Road's End is just happy to have a place to haunt!
> 
> Really, thank you jdubbya for everything you do and put up with. Including the expanded footprint taking over the entire driveway!
> lol


My haunt is your haunt brother! As far as the driveway, well, we haven't taken it over completely until Sunday so let's not get too cocky! Mrs. dubbya has another Halloween trick in store!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking logo.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting, the gray text is a bit hard to read, but maybe it's easier in print.
How will this be used and or reproduced?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's lovely, JD.
> 
> You could always take one of the posters and hand write "Road's End" in blood on it in big scrawly letters:jol:


It would have to be lewlew's blood



Hairazor said:


> Very compelling





Pedagog said:


> Looks great





Spooky1 said:


> Great looking logo.


Thanks so much!



fontgeek said:


> Interesting, the gray text is a bit hard to read, but maybe it's easier in print.
> How will this be used and or reproduced?


It's only for our facebook promotion this year. It's almost impossible to see here but there is a hint of a face above the word "Manor." I gave him free reign over the design. He's a sophomore graphic design major and likes playing around. Maybe next year we'll do some print advertising, etc..


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A lesson/mantra I learned a long time ago in my business, graphic arts, and that is to look ahead at all the ways something would be used, reproduced, read, etc., and to work, think, and design with all of those needs or limitations in mind.
"Look ahead, and think in reverse."


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

You should brigthen a bit the lower text. It's too dark and it might be too hard to read from bigger distance/on worse displays.


----------

